# That awkward moment when two guys are estimating the same job.



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> It truly is amazing to watch a master salesman in action. And I don't mean HD/Lowe's/Sears types. I mean the dyed in the wool makes a good living and gives folks what they want types.
> 
> I've worked around a few and keep what they've taught me close to my own vest.


I have to agree.

One steel estimator/ salesman I used to work with was amazing. He's been selling steel For over 50 years, for over 20, he claims, he's never taken home less than 120k, commission only.

He mentored me for a few years and I learned a lot from him.

One lesson learned, well 2 really, was never ever bid against him, and never ever let him know what & where I'm bidding.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> We exchanged cards afterwards and chatted for a bit, so that loosened it up a bit.


This is good, especially if you can convince the HO that your higher cost is the better value. Then you can call the cheaper guy to do it for you. :>)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I bid a job once with 3 other painters there at the same time. One guy looked stoned and didn't even have anything to write on. Another guy came in and started measuring like he was the pro of the bunch. The thing was it was all a show. He put the tape measure down in the middle of the room and backed up and acted like he was calculating some numbers. When I laughed and pointed out he wasn't measuring anything he put the tape measure away and seemed angry with me. 
The final one was a lady who I knew had been in business for years. She was the reason I stayed. I am pretty much self taught on doing estimates so I thought maybe I should watch her and see how she does it. 
We all followed the HO around and nobody is asking anything. Finally I say to hell with it and start asking questions. Once I do that the guy with the piss stained whites and the tape measure, and the old lady start writing things down, stoner boy just stood there. 
I turn in my estimate via email later that day and the HO calls a few days later and wants me to do the job, she said only 2 quotes were turned in and that even though I was the more expensive of the 2 she felt better with my detailed estimate as opposed to the other one which just said " paint inside of house". 
I ain't sure which one of the others turned in their estimate, never asked the HO. I am pretty sure though it wasn't the stoner guy though, he probably got back in his astro van with no muffler and sparked up another then forgot why he was even in that neighborhood.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, I was in a situation like that a few years back. A guy called me, come and do an estimate. Ok, I went to the place, and walked around the back of the house only to find two guys cutting crown moulding on a chop saw.

We said hi how ya doin etc. They asked me what's up? I tell them that I'm here to do a crown estimate. My waste-of-time radar was pingin by now.

Anyway the HO says that the guy's outside didn't have time to install the crown in the bedrooms and hallway- but from the pile of crown in the garage I figured that was BS. 

I did a quick look around, figuring that it was just a ploy to beat down the other guy's price.

On my way out I asked one of the guys (quietly) what's up? he just looked at the house then raised his eyebrow. Nuff said.

I guess I've been lucky as I've had very few people play games like that.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We don't usually have it that there is another mason there (usually it's another trade) but I'm naturally chatty so it's easy for me to maintain the attention/interest of the customer. I always have a nice friendly greeting for the other mason or tradesman and chat them up a bit. It's a small world up here. When there is another mason I think it throws him off his game (psychologically) if I'm there. 

Bill is also quite comfortable with other guys at meetings as well.

We do not, and usually will not, have anything to do with the gig if I see another mason's tools on site though. :no: Unless the work is really crappy I assume there are money issues and bid it high.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

AmeliaP said:


> I assume there are money issues and bid it high.


I bid it high regardless :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> I bid it high regardless


 :thumbsup:

You should see the babysitting tax I add on a proposal when the HO's wife hits on my husband! :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You should see the babysitting tax I add on a proposal when the HO's wife hits on my husband! :laughing:


Do you give a discount if the homeowner his on you?


----------



## VA Remodeler (Aug 8, 2007)

Happened to me just one time. I called and set up a time. When I got there, he said Joe just called and said he is on the way over too. The homeowner told him that I was on the way and why don't you wait a while. He said "No, that is not necessary, "we" (as contractors) do this all the time, it will be OK".

The homeowner also didn't like it, as now he had to admit to me that he was also checking elsewhere. 

Sure enough, Joe showed up about 15 minutes later. Now the strange part is, that I used to work for him!! It didn't last long as we had two very different work habits and we just parted ways.

Being there when I was there filled his ego for some strange reason...

And yes, it was awkward.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> Do you give a discount if the homeowner his on you?


:laughing:

No, that behavior invokes the creepy guy tax. :thumbsup:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I like to add the " I would have done it myself but don't have time" tax. 
Every time that phrase is uttered the price goes up.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

ModernStyle said:


> I like to add the " I would have done it myself but don't have time" tax.
> Every time that phrase is uttered the price goes up.


It's not that hard you know. :whistling


----------



## Duckster (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems normal to me. I do mostly commercial, the GC will call all the subs to meet and openly ask questions. I prefer it this way, and the guy with the money only has to meet once saving them time.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Kind of like 2 dudes in a hot tub.


----------



## TiM Management (Jul 18, 2013)

VA Remodeler said:


> Happened to me just one time. I called and set up a time. When I got there, he said Joe just called and said he is on the way over too. The homeowner told him that I was on the way and why don't you wait a while. He said "No, that is not necessary, "we" (as contractors) do this all the time, it will be OK".
> 
> The homeowner also didn't like it, as now he had to admit to me that he was also checking elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Who got the job?


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Never happened to me however plenty of times I've had the. "Wow I'm getting so many call backs" "let me check when the other guys are coming" 'will you call me to remind me as so many of you are coming"

All those tell me they are tire kickers so I either tell them I'm busy or shoot off a crazy high number to make it worth my while. I much prefer you didn't tell me I'm the 10th guy you have called lol


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

no specific reply..just my 2 cents.

if I pull up to an estimate..on time..as I am almost always on time..if not I call.

If I see another truck/floor guy in site..I wait..even if it was my time.

If I am on the estimate and another floor guy walks in.. as the HO thought this was acceptable to do.,,I walk...,its simple.

IU don't like the feeling I have inside..I think that projects and lastly,
if they have that much disrespect for my time and professionalism, then they are not someone I wish to do business with.

When I was younger and dumber...I tired it and never got any of those jobs..so why bother?

If I respect their time enough to waste my gas, tolls, time, paper, ink to show up on time, then they best reciprocate.

Commercial walk throughs don't count.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

jamestrd said:


> no specific reply..just my 2 cents.
> 
> if I pull up to an estimate..on time..as I am almost always on time..if not I call.
> 
> ...


Nothing worse then wasted time/money from tire kickers and people who just want cheap crap done


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I just hope this doesn't inspire another stale "____ Wars" reality show. Contractor wars  :no:


----------



## toolfool (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell, I showed up to bid a job only to see my employee there bidding it. Last employee I had.


----------

